# Fl-golden ret puppy 2 days left!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rappwizard*

RAPPWIZARD

Can you please make sure that Carol sees this guy, too?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Adorable! I don't see any Golden. But very cute. I hope someone snapes him up quickly.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Karen, Carol's take, sad to say, appears to be the same as AquaClareCanines. That ear set is well, I don't know. . .would it be like a terrier's? If anything changes, I will let you all know.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

GR x GSD maybe, he's sable but it's very faint. Poor baby.


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

I just offered to pay to buy him more time - I emailed the email on the link - I'll try to call them in the morning....

 I hate this stuff.....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rapp and ILoveGQ and all*

Rapp and Ilovegq and all



Thanks for trying to help this baby.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He is so cute, but I just can't find adopters for mixed breeds


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

They emailed me back and won't let me just send them money to take care of them until they are adopted - She said I would actually have to go down there and adopt them , which is not possible for me - I'm sure there are good reasons why I just can't send them money to save them - but I can't think of why not


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Is he still alive?


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Do you want me to see if the liaison for Everglades rescue can check tomorrow? (that would be Carol). 

ILoveGQ--I know your boy's spirit is smiling today on the good deed you tried to do; maybe we'll have some good news from South Florida. Miami Dade ACC has a strange way of approaching things, and it doesn't always work out best for the dogs. Benji caught a break and maybe this pup will too.


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

I sure hope so - I wanted to help another one there BENJI - 

This was our correspondence - last one at noon today....

so I have a call into the rescue, maybe I can send them money to go get them - 

*Sent:* Friday, November 13, 2009 9:56 PM
*To:* Sanchez, Aileen (ASD)
*Subject:* Inquiry on your dog benji - id

I would really like to help Benji too



Please call me , I will pay for them until they get adopted, whatever it takes

my cell is


*From:* Sanchez, Aileen (ASD) [mailto:[email protected]] 
*Sent:* Saturday, November 14, 2009 10:39 AM
*To:* Kristie
*Subject:* RE: Inquiry on your dog benji - id
Hi,

To adopt a pet, you would need to come to the shelter to place an adoption hold and to pick it up when ready (read How to adopt link below). 

Every single day, our shelter receives over 100 dogs/cats that need a home desperately. When you adopt a shelter pet, you save a life. All adopted pets are spayed/neutered, micro chipped and vaccinated. Please visit the shelter to see the dogs and cats. We are open daily

 
*Sent:* Saturday, November 14, 2009 11:25 AM
*To:* Sanchez, Aileen (ASD)
*Subject:* RE: Inquiry on your dog benji - id

I can't adopt - I live in New York and have my own dogs already - 

I just want to make a donation to keep these 2 dogs alive until they get adopted....Im assuming this is an automated email , I hope you read it without an automatic response...

thanks

Kristie

*From:* Sanchez, Aileen (ASD) [mailto:[email protected]] 
*Sent:* Saturday, November 14, 2009 11:48 AM
*To:* Kristie
*Subject:* RE: Inquiry on your dog benji - id



No, unfortunately, we do not have sponsorship program here. You can make a donation to help shelter online if you like or contact a rescue group in Miami that may be able to help. Thanks!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It's just so sad. I wish I could take him.

GQ- there are many others who would be happy and blessed to take a donation. Some shelters will! Or the donation could go to boarding the dog until a foster home opens up.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Benji is safe, btw!


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

YEAH FOR BENJI - that just made my day! 

Aqua - yes, I do that up here a lot - It's hard to look at the ones that have little time left - I truly wish I could help them all.....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Me too. You are a good soul!


----------

